# Axminster Lathes.



## WoodAddict (9 Mar 2010)

Hi guys.

I asked on the scrollsawing board about an axminster saw vs a SIP saw. The response was in favour of the SIP. The thing that suprised me was that a couple of people mentioned that the build quality was a little poor with regards to the Axminster. Is this the same for their lathes? I have read lots of good things about Axminster, and their customer service seems second-to-none.........

Whats your thoughts?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Oakbear (9 Mar 2010)

IME Axminster products are towards the cheaper end of the scale, and for that are very good quality indeed. However this means that the pricey stuff which is of comparable size/function will probably be of a higher standard.

My Axminster AWVSWL1200 lathe is great, but the finish is a touch ropey in places, and cost have clearly been cut. Having said that, you'd have to pay nearly double what i did to get the same specs in another lathe, and it works just fine.

And yes customer service is very good......


----------



## dannykaye (9 Mar 2010)

I have an axminster metal lathe and it is good value for the money but inexpensive if you see what I mean. A couple of rebuilds would improve it lots - and will when I get a round tuit...


----------



## Richard Findley (9 Mar 2010)

Hi Paul,

Generally you get what you pay for with these things and an expensive bit of kit from Axi is as good as from anywhere. Their cheaper stuff is own branded imported from chiwan and does the job but as Ryan said, some finishes etc can be a little rough around the edges. That said, my workshop is pretty well kitted out with Axminster and I wouldn't have it any other way (well perhaps Wadkin but it'd need to be twice the size for that!!) And if a bit of kit is crappy you have always got the Axminster guarentee/customer service department to fall back on and they are spot on!!!

HTH

Richard

P.S Axi also sell Jet Lathes, usually a bit more than Axi own brand but just a tiny step up in quality IMO!!


----------



## big soft moose (9 Mar 2010)

Ive always had axminster lathes and have been happy with the build quality etc - my first lathe was an M900 (now avsl900) which i had for 9 years before i sold it to olly (opj) last year and it is still going strong in his 'shop

and the lathe ive upgraded to is the same as oakbears an absl1200 - imo the build quality is pretty good where it matters - the only obviously rough bit is the casting on the legs and a quick rub down with a bit of sand paper soon sorts that out.

and like ob said to get a lathe with the same features elsewhere you would have to pay nearly a k more

and the axminster customer service and after sales is exemplary (for example the drive belt on my M900 failed after 6 years of hard use - and i contacted axminster to see how much a new one would be and they sent me one free of charge by first class post which arrived the next day)

(FWIW I disagree about the scrollsaws too - we have the axminster variable speed model at work and despite being hobby rated it stands up to a lot of hard use - i'd recomend that over the comparable SIP - particularly bearing in mind the customer service etc from axi )


----------



## head clansman (10 Mar 2010)

hi paul 

I have always bought from axminster till my last purchase which was the sip 01332 saw i bought from them mainly on cost at the time and the good reports on this forum about there product , I will NEVER, NEVER , NEVER buy from sip again , the product it's self is excellent, there after sales is none existent neither with them or the company i bought the saw through ,loads of promises which all failed to materialize.

When my saw arrived the machine beds had large scratches right across them it was packed excellently so had not happened in transite , had left the factory in chiwan like it , replacement parts now placed on back order since mid november two arrival date been and past still nothing the next date end of april on going saga work it out for your self , keep them waiting till they go away, it's such a shame really as i said excellent product and a lot cheaper than axminster but without the second to none service from axminster, which in future i think it's best to pay the extra cost and piece of mind knowing if there is problems it's sorted instantly hc :wink:


----------



## kasandrich (10 Mar 2010)

I bought a secondhand Axminster M950 firstly I was getting occassional rumbling, one call to Axminster and a set of bearings were on the way, at a very reasonable cost. 

It was easy to work on, and I changed the bearings myself.

Then I managed to cross thread the tailstock, I phoned Axminster, and ordered the parts, fully expecting a hefty bill and a wait for parts, on the contrary, parts were here next day, and the bill came to £22 including the next day delivery. 

A top service at a very reasonable price.


----------



## big soft moose (10 Mar 2010)

head clansman":2iubdi09 said:


> I have always bought from axminster till my last purchase which was the sip 01332 saw i bought from them mainly on cost at the time and the good reports on this forum about there product , I will NEVER, NEVER , NEVER buy from sip again , the product it's self is excellent, there after sales is none existent neither with them or *the company i bought the saw through* ,



did the company in question start with R perchance ?   - their customer serrvice does actually seem to be improving (though its not difficult to improve from the baseline of 'king awful ) probably partly due to the slating they've had on here.


----------



## head clansman (10 Mar 2010)

hi big soft mouse 

name that company in one , yep you got it . hc :lol: :wink:


----------



## WoodAddict (10 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts.

I saw an axminster 900 for £150 but I sore it too late. The guy had already arranged a viewing and then let me know on the day that it had indeed sold 

So now I'm on the lookout for for something similar. The 900 is only £222 new so I'm keeping my secondhand budget at £200. I might be lucky and see something with a few tools, but then I've always been optimistic :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Aled Dafis (11 Mar 2010)

I still have this lathe for sale if you're interested.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/for- ... 38162.html

The chuck has been sold, but I still have the lathe. Yours for £250

I also have a set of Crown chisels you can have for £60

Cheers

Aled


----------



## WoodAddict (11 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the offer but it's a little out of my price range.

Paul


----------

